# Refurb apple store avis



## nobuane (13 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour 

Je voudrais m'acheter un ibook 14" sur l'apple store et je suis tombée sur ca:

http://promo.euro.apple.com/promo/refurb/fr/special_page_832.html

Quelqu'un a t'il deja acheté un mac en passant par cela

je voudrais quelques infos car....pour moi c'est un gros investissement ....alors vaut mieux pas que je me plante

merci pour vos futur reponses  

alexia


----------



## geoffrey (13 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Tu peux y aller, le refurb, c'est l'Apple Store, donc avec toutes les garanties qui vont avec. En plus, des fois t'as de bonnes surprise (plus de RAM, Disque Dur plus gros ou plus rapide, ...).

Et l'iBouque est un tres bon portable


----------



## nobuane (13 Décembre 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> . En plus, des fois t'as de bonnes surprise (plus de RAM, Disque Dur plus gros ou plus rapide, ...).
> 
> Et l'iBouque est un tres bon portable


et au niveau des mauvaises surprises...(oui j'ai souvant pas de chance !  ! ) ce arrive..genre un dd plus petit...ou des truc dans le style la?


----------



## Gwen (13 Décembre 2005)

Non, jamais plus petit. Tu ne peut avoir que des options supplémentaires.


----------



## kertruc (13 Décembre 2005)

Par contre des fois, c'est pas le carton d'origine, ou des petits détails de ce genre...
Mais j'ai jamais entendu personne se plaindre.


----------



## nobuane (13 Décembre 2005)

ouf ca me rassure!:rateau:!!vous avez deja acheté votre mac par la vous

car je trouve que c'est assé bien comme concepte!mais pourquoi ya t'il une si grande difference de prix c'est tout de meme assé impressionant!


----------



## Sim le pirate (13 Décembre 2005)

nobuane a dit:
			
		

> ouf ca me rassure!:rateau:!!vous avez deja acheté votre mac par la vous
> 
> car je trouve que c'est assé bien comme concepte!mais pourquoi ya t'il une si grande difference de prix c'est tout de meme assé impressionant!



Ce sont des produits neufs mais reconditionnés. La plupart du temps il s'agit de matériel renvoyé
par l'acheteteur pendant le délai de rétractation (ou des fins de stock après une mise à jour). Après avoir complêtement vérifié le matériel, apple
le remet alors en vente avec une belle réduction.


----------



## yoffy (13 Décembre 2005)

nobuane a dit:
			
		

> ouf ca me rassure!:rateau:!!vous avez deja acheté votre mac par la vous
> 
> car je trouve que c'est assé bien comme concepte!mais pourquoi ya t'il une si grande difference de prix c'est tout de meme assé impressionant!


Attention , les réductions annoncées sont calculées sur de vieux prix et il faut donc comparer le prix et les performances  de la machine actuelle avec le prix et les performances de la machine proposée . En général la différence de prix vient du niveau de performance plus élevé du dernier modèle . Le coup est donc attractif si on préfère payer le moins chère possible quitte à perdre un peu de performance .


----------



## Ladislas (30 Décembre 2005)

J'ai acheté 2 fois sur le refurb.
1 fois un iMac G5 17" 2GHz SD qui m'est arrivé vite avec en bonus 1Go de DDR contre 512Mo prévue, et avec 26% de réduc
1 fois un iBook 12" 1,33GHz 512 Mo prévu en 40Go de HD et qui est arrivé très vite avec 60 Go, avec + de 20% de réduc. Quelques temps aprés, ce iBook est réapparu au refurb avec -26%; j'ai appelé Apple pour leur dire ma déception, ils m'ont recrédité de la différence (env 53¤).
Ces machines étaient ou sont encore en vente au prix fort au moment de l'achat.
En ce sens, je trouve que le refurb est un bon plan, et que les gens de l'after sale super sympas.
On peut avoir du neuf ou de reconditionné qui vaut le neuf, avec les mêmes garanties, et la possibilité de le renvoyer; alors pourquoi hésiter?
Le iMac était dans sa boite d'origine pour 1103¤ contre 1499¤ (avec 512 Mo DDR de bonus), le iBook dans une boite différente pour 786¤ contre 1049¤ (avec 60Go de HD de bonus).
Si on souhaite vraiment du jamais déballé, le meilleur truc, c'est le site de l'OFUP qui propose 10% par le site éducation de l'apple store (site qui en direct n'offre que 6% aux étudiants et enseignants).

Tout ça pour dire que le refurb est quand même interressant, et le risque minime et pas plus grand que quand on achète neuf (exemple : le cas du pixel mort{iln'y a que la fnac contre assurance qui garantisse le zéro pixel mort} où il y échange aprés 4 ou 5). Les personnes que j'ai eu au tél étaient compétentes et aimables.
Quand on tombe sur un zozo ou un méchant, je conseille de raccrocher et de rappeler plus tard pour retomber sur un bon. Et ne jamais oublier de demander le prénom du gentil pour une prochaine fois...


----------



## Virpeen (4 Janvier 2006)

J'ai acheté fin décembre un PowerBook 17" sur le refurb... et à part le carton d'origine que je n'ai pas (j'ai un vulgaire carton... couleur carton...  )... il est parfait ! :love:
Pas de mauvaise surprise (sa carrosserie est sans défaut, aucun pixel mort ou autre désagrément) et il marche du feu de Dieu ! 
Je l'ai eu à -30% donc rien à regretter... surtout depuis que j'ai vu un copain qui avait acheté un PB 15" dernier modèle avec plein de soucis (lignes sur l'écran, airport qui coince, bouton de clic qui reste coincé aussi)  Pas cool de devoir renvoyer un ordi... mais qui sait, il appraîtra peut-être bientôt sur le refurb ?


----------

